# Bean Beetles



## MzFroggie (Mar 22, 2008)

I lost my male azureus today. It sucks but it was also out of the blue. He was fine and I was feeding awhile ago and noticed him at the back of the tank. I put in the ff's and normally they are all ova them. He has been in the tank with two females for nearly 8 months or more. They never fight ever. The only thing I did different a few days ago was feed them some BB. After putting a few in I kind of regreted it because it looked as if they were a bit difficult to eat. It is very frustrating losing a frog. Anytime this has happened it makes me want to get out of the hobby and just admire from afar. I am going to seperate the females (who seem fine, but so did he) from the tank this weekend so I can get fecals and send them to Dr.Frye. Any other suggestions. Everytime I feed something that I don't normally feed a frog ends up dead.


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Yasmine. I wonder what in the world could have happened to him? I have started feeding BB to many of my frogs as well and wonder if I should be concerned too?


----------



## MzFroggie (Mar 22, 2008)

I don't know Lisa..But I know that he was fine he was feeding well and there has never been any aggression among them. I watched them eat some of the BB and considered taking them out because like I said before, it seemed a bit difficult. They way they were eating them didn't look natural to me. Look as if it may have hurt a bit. But of course that didn't stop them (PIGS). So now he is gone. Cry. I am going to miss him.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i have been feeding BB to my frogs for about a year now with no ill effect.


----------



## yenrec (Jun 7, 2007)

i fed a bunch the other day to my pair and my female gobbled them up, while my male only ate a few. The next day they both hid all day and for the three days after my female hid or sat on one leaf all day long without moving. Im definately having second thoughts of feeding again...


----------



## skips (Dec 15, 2008)

Did it seem like it was having trouble swallowing? the first time I fed my cobalts bean beetles it looked like my male had to take about 5 cracks at swallowing the first few, like he was going to choke, and then he got used to it. I honestly was trying to devise a method of frog CPR. I've since killed my culture, but after that incident I didnt have problems.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

I have been feeding them to my 4 and 5 mo old b/b auratus and have had no problems. They seem to just eat them up. I cant imagine them being to big, they are just a little bigger than the hydei. Hope you find out what happens. I am sorry for your loss. 

-Beth


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

I fed bean beetles to my adult cobalts once and didn't feed them again when I saw how the cobalts reacted. They had no issues swallowing them but after they did, they would squeeze their stomaches in like it hurt because something was still alive crawling around inside. I had a few froggers watch it and they too thought it looked bad. My azureus would never touch them.

The only frog I plan on feeding bean beetles to are my terribilis. If they act like they did when they ate a cricket, they won't get them as well. My terribilis' had the crickets in their mouths and then flipped and flopped and then pulled the crickets out of their mouths. Think they have to get used to the different feel? 
Candy


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

when i first fed them they kinda had a hard time eating them, but now they know and recognize the prey item better and gobble them up, mine do seem to get full with teh bean beetles and my guess would be is because they are a little harder to digest so they stay full longer.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

awww I'm so sorry 

I recently got some bean beetles as well and notice my frogs are not too keen to them either, but then I have read they supposedly do not like the taste of the older bean beetles.


----------



## edward (Apr 20, 2008)

I have been feeding the BB's to my frogs for about 4 months now, even to smaller species
such as intermediuis and pumilios to no ill effect. The initial few feedings they would sometimes spit them out and all species would make funny movements with their stomach, but after a few feedings all have got used to them. My terribilis in particular love them and
just go into a feeding frenzy when fed the BB's. Also my lygodactylus geckos love them.


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

i think the mass of the beatles will fill a frog up a lot faster and probally take a bit longer to digest.i have seen some intresting faces and more chewing kinda but seen zero for nill afects even my borja ridge vents chow them so i really dont think size is an issue for frogs.
not to get gross but the poop from the frogs after eating weevils regulary is the same as it was before ,mabey more of it thou.i do not seen undigested chitlen or shells.
sorry for the loss of your frog but personally i wouldnt rule out other possibilities and blame it on weevils just yet, good luckplease post if u find any thing out .
craig


----------



## kawickstrom (Oct 3, 2008)

I have just started this hobby really and I feed bean beetles to my 2 month OTW leucs with no problems. I like to diversify my animals food items as much as I can. So I wouldnt rule them out just yet.


----------



## MzFroggie (Mar 22, 2008)

I wasn't blaming the death upon the BB's. It just seemed strange to me that right after I feed them the BB's they start acting weird. I sat and observed them with the BB's and I guess my women's intuition kicked in. Because I swear I almost regretted it right then. They way they were eating them especially him looked painful. Looked like he had the hicups or something. Almost like dry heving. I don't know. I haven't feed them to my smaller species. Shoot I am almost scared to try them again.


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

i feed BBs to my leucs and auratus. when i first started feeding them to my leucs they had to choke them down, and they still arn't as happy to take them as my auratus are.


----------



## skips (Dec 15, 2008)

MzFroggie said:


> I wasn't blaming the death upon the BB's. It just seemed strange to me that right after I feed them the BB's they start acting weird. I sat and observed them with the BB's and I guess my women's intuition kicked in. Because I swear I almost regretted it right then. They way they were eating them especially him looked painful. Looked like he had the hicups or something. Almost like dry heving. I don't know. I haven't feed them to my smaller species. Shoot I am almost scared to try them again.


I think we had the exact same experience. I plan on trying them again though. my frogs couldnt figure out how to eat hydei when I first started them instead of melanos. It was a bit comical when they miscalculated their weight/size and hit themselves in the face with the fly.


----------



## MzFroggie (Mar 22, 2008)

That happened to me with some pin heads and a Cayo. It was doing good until I feed out the pin heads. Must have gotten compacted or something. The guy I got them from feed pin heads reg.


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

For what it's worth, it's pretty common for frogs to make a big fuss (act oddly with the chomping and spitting out) when trying a "new" insect for the first few times. Not sure if it's the new taste or texture or size and shape, but it often takes a few meals before they recognize the new food source and gobble it up without all the theatrics. They must taste good because all of our frogs gooble them up now and without all the drama.

Regardless, I'm sorry you lost your azureus. It's always hard losing an animal no matter what the circumstances are... 



MzFroggie said:


> I wasn't blaming the death upon the BB's. It just seemed strange to me that right after I feed them the BB's they start acting weird. I sat and observed them with the BB's and I guess my women's intuition kicked in. Because I swear I almost regretted it right then. They way they were eating them especially him looked painful. Looked like he had the hicups or something. Almost like dry heving. I don't know. I haven't feed them to my smaller species. Shoot I am almost scared to try them again.


----------



## iridebmx (Oct 29, 2008)

are they destructive bugs ? will they gett into the backgrounds ? or if they get out of the cage will they be badd for your home?............i mean ff or spiders you can deal with but not collonies of roaches or other bugs


----------



## skips (Dec 15, 2008)

iridebmx said:


> are they destructive bugs ? will they gett into the backgrounds ? or if they get out of the cage will they be badd for your home?............i mean ff or spiders you can deal with but not collonies of roaches or other bugs


Im really just reposting this from another thread (credit due to corpus callosum). weavils are usually very specific where they can reproduce. They're used as biological controls for specific plants because of their high specificity. i dont think you'd have problems with some getting out, though they're very easy to work with. personally i really liked them, i just had an awkward experience with the first feeding. if you search them there have been threads posted.

BeanBeetles.org/A Handbook on Bean Beetles: Laboratory Methods


----------

